# ADBA Numbers Info



## bearsxx (Apr 16, 2011)

I was wondering if there is anywhere I can go to look up ADBA registration numbers on my pups papers. I was just curious to the history of her relatives. Any help would be great! 
Thanks...


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

you can try to find the parents on the pedigree site but unless someone has put them on there you won't be able to find anything until you send in for their pedigree threw adba


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You need to contact your breeder or the ADBA if you lost your papers


----------

